# Sara Jean Underwood Memphis BBQ Burger at Carl's Jr. commercial - Updated



## beachkini (27 Aug. 2012)

*Down* weitere Videos weiter unten im Thread


----------



## Q (27 Aug. 2012)

*AW: Sara Jean Underwood Memphis BBQ Burger at Carl's Jr. commercial*

:drip: Hunger  :thx: für die Appetithäppchen


----------



## MetalFan (9 Sep. 2012)

*Update +3*

Weil es so lecker ist... :drip:
(Für die SuFu: Emily Ratajkowski)

*Commercial*
(höhere Auflösung)



 
Video: 30 sec @ 854x480 - .mov
Größe: 5,05 MB
Passwort: f*ytos$
Share-Online

*Commercial - Uncut Version*



 
Video: 1 m 6 sec @ 480x256 - .mp4
Größe: 6,86 MB
Passwort: f*ytos$
Share-Online

*On the Set*



 
Video: 2m 7 sec @ 960x540 - .mp4
Größe: 35,5 MB
Passwort: f*ytos$
Share-Online​
Thx karst


----------



## mril (11 März 2015)

Alder is das nen krasser Burger, warum gibts bei uns nicht solche Oschis


----------

